
Some Thoughts on Our Business (2011) - CalChris
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/11/some-thoughts-on-our-business.html
======
HenryTheHorse
Now there's a relic from another _age_ : the entertainment industry was still
operating on the old model, Japan was a perceived threat to US businesses (!)
and the Internet was not yet a "problem".

I can't imagine the 2017 version of this letter.

~~~
protomyth
Considered in 2017 they now are a blockbuster powerhouse with Marvel,
Lucasfilms, Pixar, and a rejuvenated Disney Animation under their banner.

------
fetcher
It might sound flippant, but that's one of the best pieces of writing I've
ever read. I have a lot of respect for the author.

------
empath75
That's such a fantastically well written letter and I think he was absolutely
right in his diagnosis of the problems they faced and the solutions.

